# PTE Exam 79 each



## 1317842 (Sep 21, 2016)

hello everyone, My PTE target score is 79 in each module, I got 7 each in ielts already. I need your help with speaking section of PTE. I took this test twice and got above 84 in all the other modules except speaking. firstly i spoke on normal speed without any mistake in content i got 47. Then again i talked way too fast without breathing at got 68 but low in pronunciation. According to me my pronunciation is not so bad. But please anyone of you who got 79 above in speaking send me one of your speaking sample. I have listened to may samples and read so many books regarding speaking but can't improve. so all i need is a speaking sample from some one who achieved good score because it will help me understanding the actual speed on which i should speak. I will be highly thankful to you.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

navjotbrar said:


> hello everyone, My PTE target score is 79 in each module, I got 7 each in ielts already. I need your help with speaking section of PTE. I took this test twice and got above 84 in all the other modules except speaking. firstly i spoke on normal speed without any mistake in content i got 47. Then again i talked way too fast without breathing at got 68 but low in pronunciation. According to me my pronunciation is not so bad. But please anyone of you who got 79 above in speaking send me one of your speaking sample. I have listened to may samples and read so many books regarding speaking but can't improve. so all i need is a speaking sample from some one who achieved good score because it will help me understanding the actual speed on which i should speak. I will be highly thankful to you.



brar... the issue is not with your speaking ... the issue is with other people who took test with you... due to interference you missed 79+ in speaking..

me also appeared in Aug2016 and got 90 in all modules except speaking... in speaking i only scored 62....

i took exam in Chandigarh....

my suggestion is go for morning slot of exam on odd days... if you are lucky you will be only one sitting and taking exam... and that will give you best results....

all the best...


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

most of the people fail to get good marks in speaking due to disturbance caused by other exam takers....

also, most of the test centers dont have any sound proof and other facilities.... especially in india...

most of the centers are substandard and they have minimum space for exam. lot of interference.... poor server performance...... outdated PC's.... old and damaged headphones..... 

but they are still running the business because the no. of test centers is less.

for example- i am from panjab. Only two PTE centers in Punjab.... and they are very substandard... are more like old cyber cafe's.... we got two centers in Chandigarh also... the center is in space of 100sq feet area with 5-6 workstation's.... lot of traffic noise and interference caused by other test takers...

Pearson should set a STANDARD for test center and should audit/visit such centers atleast 2-3 times a year...

or Pearson should open there centers...


----------



## 1317842 (Sep 21, 2016)

thanks a lot  but my test center was calm, and i spoke well. i feel its all about the way i speak, because i am unable to find mistake in my speaking. i was hoping if someone sends me his/her sample of speaking i will get a clear idea.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

navjotbrar said:


> thanks a lot  but my test center was calm, and i spoke well. i feel its all about the way i speak, because i am unable to find mistake in my speaking. i was hoping if someone sends me his/her sample of speaking i will get a clear idea.




you took exam in which center and time slot?

i am planning retake in another 3-4 weeks... 

before that i need to wait for 190 NSW....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## 1317842 (Sep 21, 2016)

I mailed Pearson regarding this and they said we conduct tests on real practical situations so that's why there will be noise and we can't do anything.


----------



## 1317842 (Sep 21, 2016)

i took exam in touchstone jalandhar


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

navjotbrar said:


> I mailed Pearson regarding this and they said we conduct tests on real practical situations so that's why there will be noise and we can't do anything.



*REAL practical situations* is a very good vocabulary word...which is being mis-used both by Pearson and test centers.....

they ask test takers to sit on highway/traffic lights and evaluate speaking.....


----------



## 1317842 (Sep 21, 2016)

lol, ya thats right. but i really need speaking improvement.  i am frustrated with this test and this is not even reliable but i have to stick with it coz in IELTS there is no hope of 8 each..


----------



## 1317842 (Sep 21, 2016)

could you please tell me your profession and when did you submit EOI for SS and how many points do you have. i am a nurse and have 55 points.


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

navjotbrar said:


> lol, ya thats right. but i really need speaking improvement.  i am frustrated with this test and this is not even reliable but i have to stick with it coz in IELTS there is no hope of 8 each..


in IELTS you will either miss 8 in writing or speaking.....

Listening and reading are easy..


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

tocuhstone has how many workstations and which time slot you opted for?


----------



## 1317842 (Sep 21, 2016)

5 work stations and 2;30 pm


----------



## abdul-matt (Jul 28, 2016)

*Some info*



navjotbrar said:


> hello everyone, My PTE target score is 79 in each module, I got 7 each in ielts already. I need your help with speaking section of PTE. I took this test twice and got above 84 in all the other modules except speaking. firstly i spoke on normal speed without any mistake in content i got 47. Then again i talked way too fast without breathing at got 68 but low in pronunciation. According to me my pronunciation is not so bad. But please anyone of you who got 79 above in speaking send me one of your speaking sample. I have listened to may samples and read so many books regarding speaking but can't improve. so all i need is a speaking sample from some one who achieved good score because it will help me understanding the actual speed on which i should speak. I will be highly thankful to you.


HI NAVJOT,

I found these in some blog hope this may help some one

Graphs Tips n Tricks

Sometimes you get too much or too less information in explaining the graphs which may

include Line Graphs, Bar Graphs, Pie Charts to name a few. So what is the best strategy

to tackle this problem.

You have to make a right strategy within 25 seconds so that you can easily explain the 

graph in 40 seconds.

Here are some of the tips that works 

1) Identify the inputs given in the graph. Check the inputs/ variables given in the X axis 

and Y axis.

For example - You are sometimes given population, sales etc in the Y axis and years 

range in the X axis.

2) Check what the overall graph is about. It may be related to population density of

different countries, sales in different companies etc. So you may start by saying - This line

or bar graph illustrates / gives information about ..................................

3) Sometimes there are too many lines in a single graph. Firstly check the highest point 

then the lowest point, check the similar patterns, trends ( increasing or decreasing or 

fluctuating etc). For instance you can start by saying that the highest population among 

all the countries was recorded by USA which was around 50 millions in the year 2002 and 

the country with lowest population was France with a population of approximately .......

The two countries namely India and China has witnessed an almost similar trends in their

population over the past 10 years. However, the population of India showed a 

dramatic increase after 2010 ..................................

4) You can use some connectors also to improve your speaking. You can use - However,

It is interesting to see .............. , Although, Similarly, Overall, On the contrary.

5) Some terminologies that can be used for expressing the trends - Dramatic increase,

Significant increase, Exponential increase, decreasing/ increasing trend, fluctuating trend,

declined considerably, huge increase, rapid fall, etc.

6) You can also use - population of X was almost 3 times then Y country. The sales of 

company X was 

almost 1/3rd then the sales of company Y.




If the information is too less then it is advised to speak slowly and can add some

additional information as well related to the topic.

Speaking Tips.. Contd...




Tips

For people who need support in Speaking section:




Some tips for speaking:-

Describe Image:- Whether you are understanding the graph or not, the only prime thing to keep in mind is that it is a speaking task so you have to speak and show that you can speak, keep on speaking for describing image or graph. When you describe the graph and if you are not getting what to say, you can

· firstly describe what the image is depicting with words like the graph shows, illustrates or depicts.

· You can say about the numbers which are on the vertical axis and the years which are on the horizontal axis,

· following this you can add the units like the graph has degree Celsius as unit or the million dollars or percentage. 




Please say these things if you feel weak as a speaker, your main focus should be to say at

least 3 sentences.

1. you can say about the topic .

2.you can say the unit

3.you can say the horizontal and vertical axis points like years or percentage.

Hope you find this helpful!

THANKS
ABDUL


----------

